# Chinese BBQ Rib Sauce



## danbono (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi All I'm looking for a good Chinese BBQ sauce for ribs.. I have tried some of the commercial ones, was not too happy with them..Your thoughts or idea's. I would prefer one already made, way too much stuff need if made from scratch!
Thanks dan


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 15, 2018)

You and I both Dan.
I don't think there is a 'Good' store bought sauce for Char Siu or otherwise, at least not that I've found.
Not even in the Asian market.
But I'll admit I haven't tried them all yet.


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 15, 2018)

Do you have any Asian groceries nearby? I have one little place which is actually northern Burmese so there's a lot of mysterious Thai sauces. Some of them have pepper that will blow your head off. Have you tried any kind of hoisin sauce?

Or, look for something Korean if you can. You have to admire a culture that puts a grill in the middle of the table.


----------



## ksblazer (Dec 15, 2018)

I like this Korean BBQ sauce for a change of pace.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 15, 2018)

marinaded flanken cut ribs 24 hours in a simple korean sauce i made the other day, soy sauce,brown sugar,chili sauce,minced garlic and oinion cbp and a little beer. was awesome


----------



## rjob (Dec 15, 2018)

Jeff's book has an Asian sauce for ribs that has become a favorite for us. Have used it on ribs and pork bites(like burnt ends).


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 15, 2018)

Sorry, but when I think of Chinese BBQ, all I can see is tables of BBQ'd Dog.
And it pisses me off.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 15, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Sorry, but when I think of Chinese BBQ, all I can see is tables of BBQ'd Dog.
> And it pisses me off.


Why?
Different cultures, different foods, rules, beliefs, customs, values and on and on and on.
Hindus don't look too kindly upon us eating their sacred animals, much less pets.

A dog can be both a pet and emergency food source. 
Native Americans kept them as pets, beasts of burden and food.

I'd try one given half a chance.
Cat too.
Plate them up!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 15, 2018)

My wife didn't think it was funny when my buddy and I offered to eat her pet bunny when she went off to college. (Pre marriage)

My little sister used to get pissed about me staring at her guinea pigs.
She knew my intent.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 16, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> I like this Korean BBQ sauce for a change of pace.
> 
> View attachment 382716


I like this one also, as well as their Beef Bulgogi sauce in a stir fry.


----------



## danbono (Dec 18, 2018)

bluewhisper said:


> Do you have any Asian groceries nearby? I have one little place which is actually northern Burmese so there's a lot of mysterious Thai sauces. Some of them have pepper that will blow your head off. Have you tried any kind of hoisin sauce?
> 
> Or, look for something Korean if you can. You have to admire a culture that puts a grill in the middle of the table.
> 
> ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2018)

I use a variety of Lee Kum Kee Sauces. Great stuff. They have a Char Siu BBQ Sauce...JJ

https://goo.gl/images/vbEU2Q


----------



## danbono (Dec 25, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> I use a variety of Lee Kum Kee Sauces. Great stuff. They have a Char Siu BBQ Sauce...JJ
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/vbEU2Q



Hi I've tried all of the Lee KUM Kee sauces already..Didn't really like them.
Thanks Dan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 25, 2018)

Koon Chun is another big seller. I prefer the thicker Hoisin they make. Maybe try this brand. There is one other that I have yet to get my hands on. It's called Bullhead BBQ Sauce. I am told it is that " secret " ingredient that is the reason homemade Char Siu does not taste like take out...JJ


----------



## danbono (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi all This is the recipe I will be using today.
https://www.recipetineats.com/chinese-barbecue-pork-char-siu/
I will be doing 2 racks of St Louis ribs,one will have the Chinese recipe, the other just a rub..Will post back with pics and results.
Dan


----------



## danbono (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi All The recipe for Chinese BBQ Ribs, needs some work..Next time fresh ginger. I'm getting closer to restaurant style Chinese ribs.
Thanks Dan


----------



## fatboycoalition (Jan 28, 2019)

http://www.nohfoods.com/chinese-barbecue-char-siu-3-lb/

This is what my family has used


----------



## BeachMk4 (Feb 16, 2019)

i bought the CJ's sauce as well. It was exactly the flavor I was looking for.CJ Korean BBQ Sauce, Kalbi, 29.63-Ounce Bottles (Pack of 4)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 16, 2019)

The last time we had Chinese Take-out, we had Boneless Ribs and Mu Shu Pork. The Mu Shu is basically cabbage, pork and some other veg, placed on a Hoisin smeared Rice Paper wrapper and rolled. The Hoisin has a distinct flavor impact. The surprise was we noted the Boneless Ribs WERE NOT made with Hoisin! Now the quest begins to figure out what Sauce ingredient they are using. I need to order some ingredients but I think it has to be an XO Sauce or  Sa-cha Sauce like Bulls Head...JJ


----------

